# How to deal with debt collection letters related to Eircom service



## Disgruntledw (6 Mar 2014)

I've been receiving letters from Buchanan Clark & wells re a debt with eircom from march 21st 2012, my question is even though I had the service for 30 days before they disconnected me for fees owed. Q1 am I still liable even tho I never signed " the telephone service agreement and send it back "
Q2 what's my next step ?


----------



## Leo (6 Mar 2014)

Welcome to AAM, 

I've edited your thread title to make it meaningful. Feel free to edit it yourself if you feel that doesn't quite fit.

We'd need more details here, what's the background? Did you order the service? If so, how did you order, over the web, phone, in person, other? What agreement was made at that time, and what were the cancellation terms and conditions? How long did you have the service? What cancellation notice did you provide?


----------



## Frank (11 Mar 2014)

Check the eircom website for terms and conditions.

 Bad news is min contract is 12 months you have to sign to make a contract.

 Why did you stop the service so quickly?


----------

